# Which tempo do you like the most?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

My favorite movementes are always adagio and andate. I like slow tempos and I don't know why. You?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

No favorite for me. I like a variety of tempos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> My favourite movements are always adagio and andante. I like slow tempos and I don't know why. You?


Sometimes slow sometimes wild, no particular favourites.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Sometimes slow sometimes wild, no particular favourites.


3/4 or 4/4


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> 3/4 or 4/4


Zwei Herzen im Dreivierteltakt 
The lost waltz


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The right one for the piece of music I'm listening to.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> The right one for the piece of music I'm listening to.


Please do enlighten us


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I like it slow then fast and then even faster.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

It's kind of like asking what my favorite size wrench or screwdriver is. There is no "favorite," the one I choose depends on what I need. You don't play a Sousa march at the tempo of a funeral dirge, nor do you play Brahms's lullaby at the tempo of Sabre Dance.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I like it to be flexible in larger works, rather than fixed.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Please do enlighten us


You know it when you hear it.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Different tempi at once...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> You know it when you hear it.


Makes me even more curios.......where and when?


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I slightly prefer Allegro over Adagio, but generally I like all tempos.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

120 b.p.m. everybody get down

Seriously, though…I like largo.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I like a nice stately 70bpm kinda like this


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dgee said:


> I like a nice stately 70bpm kinda like this


Let yourself go........


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like 'em all. :tiphat:


----------

